
Chunchmode – The NT Story - pacaro
http://cs.stanford.edu/people/eroberts/cs181/projects/crunchmode/nt-story.html
======
bediger4000
Cover's the book "Showstopper!" by G. Pascal Zachary.

"Showstopper!" is a weird book, but it should be read more, especially by
Windows people. There's some problems with the accepted history of Windows NT
vs what' in that book, for example. The book shows that TCP/IP networking was
an afterthought at best. For an OS introduced in the early 90s, that one's
hard to believe, but NT didn't have a network-transparent windowing system
either. Also, the NT filesystem. NTFS is clearly a minor re-write of DEC's
ODS-11 filesystem, that VMS used. Why does the book say NTFS was such hot
stuff, and why was it so hard to get it coded? Zachary also seems to have
missed out on the Mica/NT code copying thing
([http://windowsitpro.com/windows-client/death-alpha-
nt](http://windowsitpro.com/windows-client/death-alpha-nt)), too, so maybe the
book is near rubbish.

